# What’s for Dinner?



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I just sat comfortably and fried my brains out!


Be glad this isn't another place we both know and be sure to tell the main man to be careful. He almost got his picture taken.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya gotta love a good cook :wink2:


For the most part I raised my boys as a single parent. I liked using a crockpot as you could put it on before you left for work and it would be done when you returned. I never was a great cook but we didn't go hungry. Monday I was at my youngest son's house for 11 hrs working on his addition and overseeing work the HVAC guys were doing. When he got home and saw I was still there [HVAC guys didn't finish until 7pm] he offered to have his wife fix me supper but I told him my wife had supper in the crockpot. He told me he used to hate crockpot food until he met someone who new how to cook.


Ungrateful brat :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I love to cook. It’s a skill I think, to be able to cook without having
to follow a recipe...Some people need a recipe to make a salad. :surprise:

That’s funny about the crockpot. :biggrin2: I guess your son appreciates
his wife’s cooking. My sons appreciated my cooking too, but only after they got
married! haha!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You fixed 4 things for a meal! Thats a lot and I never do that but wish I could get in the habit.

I eat cucumbers in sour cream with sliced onion fairly often.

I miss going to my older cousin’s for Sunday dinner. She set the table nicely with our g’mothers china and she always had a lot of side dishes like you do.

It makes mealtime an enjoyable event.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Be glad this isn't another place we both know and be sure to tell the main man to be careful. He almost got his picture taken.


Yes, I know, I got a belly shot though, and did you notice that there is no belly.
He eats like a horse, but he works like one too, I think that’s his secret
he never stops working, that and every morning he makes an omelet with 
jalapeño peppers and eats an apple every night.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Hopefully his belly won't catch up with him when he gets older. I used to eat 2-3 times what I eat now but struggle now to keep my weight below 200 lbs. Of course I'm no longer able to work as hard as I used to. My weight started to creep up after age 40. Since I was 6' tall and 125 lbs when I was 20 yrs old I never would have believed I'd get fat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> You fixed 4 things for a meal! Thats a lot and I never do that but wish I could get in the habit.
> 
> I eat cucumbers in sour cream with sliced onion fairly often.


Yes, my guy loves cucumbers in sour cream...I have a lot of food left
over, so - no cooking tonight.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, my guy loves cucumbers in sour cream...I have a lot of food left
> over, so - no cooking tonight.


Lots of left overs. That's what I like, less for me to do since wife can do very little any more.



Two Knots said:


> Yes, I know, I got a belly shot though, and did you notice that there is no belly.
> He eats like a horse, but he works like one too, I think that’s his secret
> he never stops working, that and every morning he makes an omelet with
> jalapeño peppers and eats an apple every night.


Yeah, you mentioned that at the old place and seeing the pics around your home I can well believe it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars, that is just beautiful, I am droolin on my keyboard here. lol I thought that was fried green tomatoes at first, but the egg plant is really good also. You are an amazing cook.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I found that using a electric fry pan makes it fry up
faster without it being oily. I like fried tomatoes, but can never get them.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If I lived with here I would not be able to get through the doors to go anywhere.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you lived with me, you would have nothing to worry about because
You would ‘work it off!’. :biggrin2: :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes Mam.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Didn't you notice that her tag line says men fear her?:devil3:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Didn't you notice that her tag line says men fear her?:devil3:


I absolutely did! :devil3:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Didn't you notice that her tag line says men fear her?:devil3:


I don't fear her. She's a nice person and besides she can't reach me. :vs_laugh:


----------

